

Scalable and Modular Architecture for CSS - sriharis
http://smacss.com

======
sriharis
I submitted this because I don't understand how so many people haven't even
heard about this yet. This is a masterpiece on writing good CSS. I'll even go
so far to say it is "The Right Way" to write CSS.

